# Simple pin router



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is my simple pin router. I used some 1x4s iI had laying around and some 30* cutoffs from my wall cleats to put it together.

I can use the drill press table to raise and lower the table to the height I want.

As simple as it is, I think it will be useful.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Clever! How do you use a pin router? Don't think I've seen one before.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

here is just one example:

Chasson Guitars - Kent Chasson


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

ok, maybe it is more of an overarm router.

but i was not happy with the way the table rocks back and forth when you crank it up and down, making it very difficult to keep the bit exactly the same distance from the fence.

so here is my new strategy for it ... now i can set the table where i want it, lock it down, and use the router's height adjustment

it is not complete ... this is just a prototype, but i think it is going to work out pretty well.

thanks for looking


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris, I understand pin routing, but what does this setup do that a router table won't do?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

probably nothing really, but i use my router for grooves more than anything else right now. using a table for those kind of things is the same as doing it blind. with the router oriented like this, i can see what i'm doing.

and i can certainly put a pin in the table top if i want


----------

